# Come faccio a navigare nella DarkNet (DeepWeb) con lo smartphone?



## Canonista (14 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao ragazzi!

Con l'avvento del mobile, è ormai possibile avere davvero tutto il mondo a portata di tap.

Scrivo questa breve e semplice guida per i curiosoni, per quelli che vogliono fare il loro primo ingresso nella rete dei siti non indicizzati, siti che Google (così come gli altri motori di ricerca della ClearNet, ovvero la rete internet in chiaro) non trova.


Vi spiegherò come fare ciò in 3 semplici passi.

La guida è specifica per il sistema operativo *Android*, il sistema mobile prevalente sul mercato mondiale.
Vi consiglio di fare il tutto seguendo questa guida direttamente da smartphone.

- - - - -

*Requisiti:*

- smartphone carico;
- rete internet;
- browser Tor capace di crittografare i dati e assicurare l'anonimato.

- - - - -



*1) Installiamo il browser sul nostro smartphone Android*

Uno dei browser con Tor integrato è questo: Link Play Store

Scaricate l'app e installatela.



*2) Impostiamo correttamente l'app*

Una volta installata, entriamo al suo interno, clicchiamo sul menù e andiamo in "Settings".
Vi consiglio le seguenti impostazioni:

- HTTPS Everywhere: *ON*
- Javascript: *OFF*
- Tor Always On: *ON*


Perfetto, siamo pronti per scendere nei sotterranei e prendere la metropolitana del web.
Usciamo dall'app e la chiudiamo; da questo momento in poi, ogni qualvolta lanceremo l'app, Tor partirà in automatico.



*3) Accediamo alla DarkNet (DeepWeb) dal nostro smartphone Android*

Scaricata l'app, installata, impostato Tor...perfetto!

Cosa manca? I link ovviamente!
Senza link, non si va da nessuna parte, questa è la differenza con la ClearNet.

Condivido con voi il link dell'indice "Hidden Wiki":
*Né io né Milan World ci assumiamo alcuna responsabilità, quindi occhio a quello che fate!* 




*Raccomandazioni:*

Inutile dirvi che nella DarkNet si trova di tutto e non necessariamente roba illegale.

Ci sono siti di tutti i tipi, dal blog che parla di finanza, all'e-commerce di armi nuove e usate, passando per il forum degli amanti del fondoschiena femminile e negozi online di droghe naturali e sintetiche.
Ah, non mancano gli illuministi, gli assassini freelance e gli hacker a parcella oraria.

Sì, la gente è matta...



Bene, divertitevi e fate i bravi!


----------



## Canonista (15 Gennaio 2015)

Ehilà neanche un curiosone?


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (15 Gennaio 2015)

ho visto adesso il tuo post...interessante come cosa....
volendolo fare però dal pc, visto che il mio telefono non è un android, come si fa e cosa si potrebbe rischiare, intendo a livello di virus e robe simli?


----------



## Canonista (16 Gennaio 2015)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> ho visto adesso il tuo post...interessante come cosa....
> volendolo fare però dal pc, visto che il mio telefono non è un android, come si fa e cosa si potrebbe rischiare, intendo a livello di virus e robe simli?



Devi sempre trovare un browser con Tor per pc, tipo questi, non richiedono installazione e sono già configurati.
Dovrebbero esserci anche dei plugin per Firefox che integrano Tor.

Beh, disattivando nel browser Javascript e Cookies e facendo attenzione a quello che clicchi dovresti quasi essere a posto.
Lascia antivirus e firewall attivi.


Io personalmente, se dovessi farlo da pc, staccherei il mio HDD con i dati, attaccherei quello su cui ho installato Ubuntu (lo uso per risolvere problemi in cui Windows miseramente fallisce) e ad ogni connessione deepwebiana riavvierei il modem. 

Tieni conto che una volta che ti disconnetti dopo aver seguito i vari accorgimenti, le tue tracce vengono perse.


----------



## Canonista (19 Gennaio 2015)

388 visite e nessuno che dice nulla?
Eddai raga', così mi deludete!


----------



## Gas (19 Gennaio 2015)

Mi fai qualche esempio di sito di imprescindibile interesse che posso trovare solo in questo modo ?


----------



## Canonista (19 Gennaio 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi fai qualche esempio di sito di imprescindibile interesse che posso trovare solo in questo modo ?



Questo dipende dai tuoi interessi, non posso dirtelo io a prescindere.
Ma se non ti sei mai posto il problema, direi che non è ciò che fa per te.

Detto questo, ci sono siti di ogni tipo, dai normalissimi blog ai forum riguardanti le più disparate passioni, dagli e-commerce di droghe ai blog degli illuminati.


La guida l'ho fatta perché, più volte, mi è capitato di leggere nel forum post di interesse riguardo a questa parte "underground" della rete.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Canonista ha scritto:


> 388 visite e nessuno che dice nulla?
> Eddai raga', così mi deludete!



Ci tieni eh.

La prima cosa che ho pensato è che è un pò una scocciatura resettare il modem, attaccare e riattaccare, disattivare java e cookies (vabbè questo si può arginare prendendo un browser tor e non usando quello che utilizzi abitualmente).


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Io ogni tanto faccio un giro sul deepweb, mi piacerebbe capire di più su Anonymous...


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ho letto varie testimonianze qua e la. Pare che sul Deep Web roba come commercio di armi, droghe e prestazioni di Killer o intere community di pedofili siano le cose più....."normali" (quanto è assurdo usare questo termine). Ho letto di gente che dice di essersi imbattuta in siti o community di misteriose e assurde religioni/sette dedite a terribili rituali (in alcuni casi trovando file video e immagini), siti che offrono la possibilità di torturare e mangiare persone, blog sul paranormale o alieni con foto e video tremendente reali oppure di sedicenti scienziati che narrano di alcuni esperimenti illegali fatti su persone catturate a caso. Insomma tutto il peggio che si possa immaginare. Non so se ciò che ho letto erano palle o no, ma mi ha abbastanza impressionato. Qualcuno che si è fatto un giro può confermare?


----------



## Canonista (22 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=1298]gianluca1193[/MENTION] sull'Hidden Wiki dovrebbe esserci una sorta di forum su Anonymous, prova a dare un'occhiata!
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] l'ho detto in open-post, ci sono tutte queste cose, ma come ci sono anche nella realtà.
Sugli extraterrestri c'è un mondo, fatto da studiosi, astronauti e gente che probabilmente lavora a contatto con i vari governi, ma anche matti.
Sarebbe da vedere tutto...

Poi ci sono anche tanti documenti top-secret, specie americani, tutto a riguardo di WikiLeaks e molto altro.
E' praticamente impossibile capire quante cose ci siano!


Poi leggevo di spacciatori che si sono creati degli imperi di soldi (convertendo bitcoins).
Leggevo delle attenzioni che rivolgevano all'impacchettamento della merce, robe assurde.
Giustamente, basterebbe un'impronta o una semplice traccia di DNA per risalire all'autore.


La cosa più tremenda e sconvolgente che ho letto io (mi sconvolge solo al pensiero, giuro che respiro profondamente prima di scrivere) riguarda un uomo che... no niente, non ce la faccio a scrivere, incorporo un'immagine che racconta la storia.
Anzi non la incorporo neanche, la linko e basta. 



Ovviamente il DeepWeb non è solo questo, ma ovvio che la gente e i media parlino del suo lato peggiore, fa più scalpore.
Queste cose ci sono anche nella rete in chiaro in realtà e, ribadisco, nella vita reale.


Pensa ai paesi in cui la censura limite l'utilizzo della rete.
In questo caso il DeepWeb è un grande aiuto la popolazione.


----------



## gianluca1193 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Canonista ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1298]gianluca1193[/MENTION] sull'Hidden Wiki dovrebbe esserci una sorta di forum su Anonymous, prova a dare un'occhiata!
> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] l'ho detto in open-post, ci sono tutte queste cose, ma come ci sono anche nella realtà.
> Sugli extraterrestri c'è un mondo, fatto da studiosi, astronauti e gente che probabilmente lavora a contatto con i vari governi, ma anche matti.
> Sarebbe da vedere tutto...
> ...


Riguardo il link: non posso crederci... 
È roba acclarata o un fake?


----------



## Dexter (22 Gennaio 2015)

Canonista ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1298]gianluca1193[/MENTION] sull'Hidden Wiki dovrebbe esserci una sorta di forum su Anonymous, prova a dare un'occhiata!
> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] l'ho detto in open-post, ci sono tutte queste cose, ma come ci sono anche nella realtà.
> Sugli extraterrestri c'è un mondo, fatto da studiosi, astronauti e gente che probabilmente lavora a contatto con i vari governi, ma anche matti.
> Sarebbe da vedere tutto...
> ...


Cavolo che schifo il link


----------



## gianluca1193 (22 Gennaio 2015)

P.S. per iPad non c'è nulla?


----------



## Canonista (22 Gennaio 2015)

Gianluca su iPad ti basterebbe un browser tor disponibile sull'AppStore, prova a dare un'occhiata. 
[MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] pensa che quella persona potrebbe anche essere il vicino di casa di uno di noi.
Purtroppo il DeepWeb non è il lato oscuro del web, come dicono comunemente, ma è la parte vera e sincera della rete, quella parte che rispecchia esattamente le persone così come sono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Riguardo il link: non posso crederci...
> È roba acclarata o un fake?



Per me è un fake..chiunque può scrivere una roba del genere..sembra na via di mezzo fra hostel e the human centipede


----------



## Canonista (22 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me è un fake..chiunque può scrivere una roba del genere..sembra na via di mezzo fra hostel e the human centipede



Io lo spero davvero che sia una storia inventata, ma purtroppo, faccio più fatica a credere che sia finto rispetto a credere che sia vero.

Dopo aver saputo che esiste un video dove una donna nuda soffoca un criceto tra i seni mentre si ficca un'oca nel sedere, tutto può essere reale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io lo spero davvero che sia una storia inventata, ma purtroppo, faccio più fatica a credere che sia finto rispetto a credere che sia vero.
> 
> Dopo aver saputo che esiste un video dove una donna nuda soffoca un criceto tra i seni mentre si ficca un'oca nel sedere, tutto può essere reale.



Si ma qui parliamo di due cose diverse (ammesso sia vero pure il secondo):
da un lato una psicopatica sadomasochista (ma purtroppo gente che ammazza animali per "svago" è pieno come chi tortura cani e gatti o conigli, io li ammazzerei su due piedi essere così infami) dall'altro parliamo di uno che avrebbe realizzato "giocattoli umani" con operazioni chirugiche complicatissime..oltretutto dubito qualcuno possa rimanere vivo in quelle condizioni e poi a che pro tutta sta trafila quando è pieno (purtroppo) di gente che segrega schiave del sesso reali?..chi ha quelle perversioni vuole una "che soffra" non un giocattolo muto che fa le veci di una bambola..poi tutto può essere ma mi sa troppo di esagerazione..


----------



## Canonista (22 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma qui parliamo di due cose diverse (ammesso sia vero pure il secondo):
> da un lato una psicopatica sadomasochista (ma purtroppo gente che ammazza animali per "svago" è pieno come chi tortura cani e gatti o conigli, io li ammazzerei su due piedi essere così infami) dall'altro parliamo di uno che avrebbe realizzato "giocattoli umani" con operazioni chirugiche complicatissime..oltretutto dubito qualcuno possa rimanere vivo in quelle condizioni e poi a che pro tutta sta trafila quando è pieno (purtroppo) di gente che segrega schiave del sesso reali?..chi ha quelle perversioni vuole una "che soffra" non un giocattolo muto che fa le veci di una bambola..poi tutto può essere ma mi sa troppo di esagerazione..



Le perversioni sono singolari e soggettive, dipendono da soggetto a soggetto. E nessuno può sapere cosa c'è nella testa dell'altro.

Detto questo, il tipo dice di essere un chirurgo che vive in una periferia dell'europa orientale e di aver allestito una vera e propria clinica in casa sua, e i dettagli con cui racconta i fatti sono orrendi e raccapriccianti.

Come dici tu, c'è chi tiene gente segregata e isolata dal mondo, sono cose sullo stesso piano.
La sua perversione evidentemente è "tutta sta trafila", compresa di tanto di lavaggio di cervello alle vittime. Uno schifo estremo.

Speriamo sia una cosa finta davvero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Le perversioni sono singolari e soggettive, dipendono da soggetto a soggetto. E nessuno può sapere cosa c'è nella testa dell'altro.
> 
> Detto questo, il tipo dice di essere un chirurgo che vive in una periferia dell'europa orientale e di aver allestito una vera e propria clinica in casa sua, e i dettagli con cui racconta i fatti sono orrendi e raccapriccianti.
> 
> ...



Tutto può essere ma se fosse vero che senso avrebbe scrivere l'importo senza dare modo di ordinare uno di questi "giocattoli"?..a me sembra che tutto il racconto sia scritto apposta per creare un senso di disgusto in chi legge (me compreso) alla sola idea che possa essere vero..certo che anche solo per pensare una cosa del genere uno dev'essere malato forte..a proposito, ma quel link è sicuro?!


----------



## Canonista (22 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutto può essere ma se fosse vero che senso avrebbe scrivere l'importo senza dare modo di ordinare uno di questi "giocattoli"?..a me sembra che tutto il racconto sia scritto apposta per creare un senso di disgusto in chi legge (me compreso) alla sola idea che possa essere vero..certo che anche solo per pensare una cosa del genere uno dev'essere malato forte..a proposito, ma quel link è sicuro?!



Leggi l'ultima riga dell'immagine.
Ne parlavano su Reddit di questa storia...

Perché non dovrebbe essere sicuro scusa?
Non è altro che uno screenshot che ho trovato in rete e Imgur è uno dei più famosi siti di hosting free, tipo imageshack.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Leggi l'ultima riga dell'immagine.
> Ne parlavano su Reddit di questa storia...
> 
> Perché non dovrebbe essere sicuro scusa?
> Non è altro che uno screenshot che ho trovato in rete e Imgur è uno dei più famosi siti di hosting free, tipo imageshack.



Ok, non sono pratico in materia..comunque ho capito che il tizio dice di contattarlo ma dove lo contatta uno sto pazzo?mi pare impossibile sinceramente anche se al mondo c'è davvero di tutto e spesso penso che se la gente "comune" è all'oscuro di molto dello schifo che esiste..immagina se una cosa del genere fosse vera e venisse resa nota su un TG, te l'immagini la reazione della gente?!


----------



## Dexter (22 Gennaio 2015)

Per me è assai probabile che quel tipo dica il vero. E' la legge dei grandi numeri. Vuoi che su 7 miliardi non ci sia un pazzo che fa quella roba. E vuoi che non ci siano un paio di persone che sono state clienti. Impossibile pensarla solamente una roba del genere: vuol dire che la fai.


----------



## Dexter (22 Gennaio 2015)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ne parlavano su Reddit di questa storia...


E che dicevano?


----------



## juventino (23 Gennaio 2015)

Canonista ha scritto:


> .



Mio dio...
Secondo me la maggior parte queste cose e tutti i siti di sette di satanisti/cannibali/ecc. sono veri. Parliamoci chiaro, se uno volesse fare il troll o il perdigiorno perché dovrebbe farlo in un luogo angusto come il deep web? Potrebbe benissimo farlo su internet normale dove non rischierebbe nulla (ne dal punto di vista della navigazione, ne dal punto di vista legale visto che si tratterebbe di scrivere cose non vere).
La polizia a mio avviso dovrebbe monitorare pesantemente anche questo tipo di siti.


----------



## Morghot (23 Gennaio 2015)

Penso sia un fake quella roba, cercando un attimo vedo molti che dicono "uno screen vecchio come il cucco", "fake da antologia" e robe così; poi che magari sia roba presa da siti pedofili e chi l'ha scritta è davvero pazzo anche essere vero... e vabbè anchio ormai son del partito che in questo mondo tutto può essere quindi mai dire mai ma per me è fake.

Detto questo il deepweb mi ha sempre affascinato di brutto ma complice la mia ignoranza in materia e la paura di incappare in qualche sito schifoso causa curiosità morbosa non ho mai indagato più di tanto se non leggere le esperienze degli altri utenti asd.

Da quel che ho letto comunque difficilmente si trovano cose interessanti a meno che non sai cosa/come cercare, per cui è abbastanza inutile andarci a caso se non per la pedopornografia che a quanto pare abbonda lì lol (ma mi auguro non interessi a nessuno ) .


----------



## Doctore (28 Gennaio 2015)

visto che non c e il link sapete dare una parola chiave per cercare sto pazzo che ha fatto ste robe assurde?
Ci sto provando ma non la trovo


----------

